

Ask HN: How do you guys measure productivity? - negamax

Lines of code, goal setting, time spent, how?
======
mchannon
Measuring your own productivity for your own purposes: Not really much point;
people tend to match their level of performance with their levels of desire
and skill. Dollars earned is a lagging metric but it's probably the best one.

Measuring the productivity of others (say, your employees): Goals met versus
goals set (by you), assuming you're realistic in measuring the median rate of
goal achievement in a pool of available talent. That's pretty hard to get
right, particularly when delays aren't always employee-related (servers go
down, your supplier's software had a bug in it nobody noticed until your
employee had to track it down).

Nobody much here is in the business of managing throngs of interchangeable
laborers; you're usually lucky to have the talent you retain and are
constantly trying to fill positions created by company growth and by turnover.
Unless a coder really disappoints by any metric, you're not likely to fire a
less-than-median performer because replacing them is so difficult, so a
measurement of productivity tends not to be something you can do anything
with.

A much more interesting question is how you can maximize productivity for both
cases.

------
seymores
I would recommend the ideas and techniques from this book -- Codermetrics.

It's software development centric but the idea is very interesting for
measuring personal performance and productivity.

------
zantax
Todo list primarily. Striking things off a piece of paper is oddly satisfying.

I basically break down my tasks into stuff that can be done in a few hours.

